# Brooks saddle setback issue



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a frame that I'm trying to get a Brooks saddle to fit on to. I own a B-17 and a Swift (on other bikes) that I've temporarily installed on the new frame. Unfortunately because of the seat tube angle and the short rails on the Brooks saddle, I can't get the saddle back far enough for me to be comfortable. The B-17 was horrible; the Swift is better but it's still too far forward.

Nitto and Velo Orange both sell seat posts with extended set-back. However, these posts are only available in 27.2mm and my frame uses a 26.8mm post. Does anyone know of a post with "extra" offset made in 26.8mm, or is there a Brooks-like saddle that offers a more reasonable amount of fore-aft adjustment?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

laffeaux said:


> I have a frame that I'm trying to get a Brooks saddle to fit on to. I own a B-17 and a Swift (on other bikes) that I've temporarily installed on the new frame. Unfortunately because of the seat tube angle and the short rails on the Brooks saddle, I can't get the saddle back far enough for me to be comfortable. The B-17 was horrible; the Swift is better but it's still too far forward.
> 
> Nitto and Velo Orange both sell seat posts with extended set-back. However, these posts are only available in 27.2mm and my frame uses a 26.8mm post. Does anyone know of a post with "extra" offset made in 26.8mm, or is there a Brooks-like saddle that offers a more reasonable amount of fore-aft adjustment?


I had to pass on Brooks because of setback issues - the rails are just too damned short for my needs. It's sad because I really like the saddles.

I'm testing a Selle An-Atomica Titanico-X right now. It's a leather saddle like the Brooks. It has insanely long rails and gives me all the setback I need and more if I need it. It's also very comfortable. I rode a 12 mile loop last night with zero sit-bones trouble and no chafing. I'm riding that loop again tonight and will ride 25 miles tomorrow morning. I expect continued comfort. It's more expensive than a B17 or a Swift.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I have a frame that I'm trying to get a Brooks saddle to fit on to. I own a B-17 and a Swift (on other bikes) that I've temporarily installed on the new frame. Unfortunately because of the seat tube angle and the short rails on the Brooks saddle, I can't get the saddle back far enough for me to be comfortable. The B-17 was horrible; the Swift is better but it's still too far forward.
> 
> Nitto and Velo Orange both sell seat posts with extended set-back. However, these posts are only available in 27.2mm and my frame uses a 26.8mm post. Does anyone know of a post with "extra" offset made in 26.8mm, or is there a Brooks-like saddle that offers a more reasonable amount of fore-aft adjustment?



Thomson makes setback seatposts in that size.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

JustTooBig said:


> Thomson makes setback seatposts in that size.


No more setback than a "typical" set back post, which I'm already using. I'm looking for something more like this:

<img src="https://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/ctxtv.wmppt/v/vspfiles/photos/sp3-2.jpg">


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thomson's don't provide enough setback. Check with wallbike.com and velo-orange.com. This is a common problem with trying to use Brooks saddles on bikes with steep seat tube angles. Both Wallbike and Velo-Orange cater to cyclists using Brooks saddles and may have what you need. I have one of the CLB seatposts sold by Wallbike and it is a high quality post with more setback than any I have seen. In fact, I can't use it with most of my bikes and other saddles because the setback is so much.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Samadhi said:


> I'm testing a Selle An-Atomica Titanico-X right now. It's a leather saddle like the Brooks. It has insanely long rails and gives me all the setback I need and more if I need it. It's also very comfortable.


Thanks! Their "no slot" version looks very interesting.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Custom Post/Cardiff*

Some of the custom frame builders also make custom posts. You could give that a try and see what they could do for you.

Cardiff in England also makes leather saddles. I do not have one so could not give you any idea if the rails are longer. Cardiff Ltd: Fine Leather Saddles for Bicycles


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Samadhi, thanks for the recommendation on the Selle An-Atomica. I ordered a "no slot" version - yes they're pricey - but it seems to be what I was looking for. It feels like a Brooks, but can actually be adjusted to fit me! With a Brooks I always jam the saddle at far backwards on the rails as possible and hope it works. With the An-Atomica the saddle is where I need it and I still have about an inch of rear-ward adjustment.

I've only done a few short rides and one 40 miler with it so far. Hopefully it stays comfortable on long days.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry, but I couldn't resist. That seatpost looks like a frog.


----------

